# Sticky  CoffeeForums.co.UK Community Choice Awards!



## Admin

With the help of your Admin/Mod team, we've narrowed the list down of favorite coffee beans. Now it's time for you to select the best of the best!

Please take a moment to cast your vote for your favorite purveyor of coffee beans. Also, please let your community know what made your pick stand out from others!*

If you happen to own the item, feel free to share how, when, and where you've used it. Also, be sure to include a link to where you purchased your item so community members can take a look for themselves.

Your nominees are:

Square Mile
Jolly Bean Roastery
Rave Coffee
Black Cat Coffee
Supermarket Beans

*We appreciate your opinions on this, and as a thank you for voting, we will be entering all eligible posts into a random drawing and selecting 3 members. The 3 winners in the draw will receive a free, one-year premium membership as a token of our thanks!

Have fun, and thanks for voting! 😊


----------



## Jonathon White

Don’t use any of those.


----------



## cuprajake

Jonathon White said:


> Don’t use any of those.


People don't rate Aldi beans 😜


----------



## MWJB

Don't use any of the above enough to have an opinion.


----------



## EvilSmoothie

I’ve used rave and square mile from the list. Just finished a bag of rave signature no. 1. Was perfectly fine but didn’t particularly stand out to me.

I often throw a bag of red brick into my coffee rotation every so often and o love how different it is to my normal coffees. On the lighter side I think but I find the fruitier notes so interesting. It’s seasonal so changes over time and just seen I the new notes dropped so going to order a bag to try. It was the first coffee I ordered where I was like I actually taste the notes. Brews well for me 19g in 38g out in about 35 seconds. 







Red Brick


As the crops change, so do the components of our Red Brick, highlighting harvest cycles and celebrating the seasonality of coffee. We've combined the great fruit qualities from each component, and allowed the sweetness to shine. *To optimise our blend, component percentages are subject to change.




shop.squaremilecoffee.com


----------



## Jonathon White

cuprajake said:


> People don't rate Aldi beans 😜


Exactly neither do I. Only use single origin from coffee importers that roast there own. What are Aldi ones like you must know 😁😂


----------



## highlander317

None of the above


----------

